

Josh Klein Explains How “Hacking Work” Can Build a Smarter Business - hero
http://www.piehead.com/blog/2011/01/josh-klein/

======
trickjarrett
Direct link for Q&A: <http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/19/hacking-work-josh-
klein/>

